
Benchmarking a 5 TB Data Node in NDB Cluster - BigJimmy
https://mikaelronstrom.blogspot.com/2020/02/benchmarking-5-tb-data-node-in-ndb.html?m=1
======
jamesblonde
This shows the potential for Intel Optane to develop in-memory databases with
fast node-recovery times. One of the problems with multi-TB in-memory DBs has
been restarting them can take hours (NVMe disk reads 1 GB/s, it takes 16'40"
just to read 1 TB into memory - you still have to rebuild indexes and apply
recovery logs). Interesting times for in-memory DBs.

